# i GOT AN INTERVIEW CALL FROM cHAPMAN!!!



## Sri (Apr 7, 2006)

MFA!

Does anyone know wehter it is with a panel or with an individual??

I got a good reply from them though. They said they were impressed. Passion and commitment is what they look for and an aggression to evolve with the fast changing techniques of Digital cinema....

And of course good stories to tell...

if I am wrong please check me..

Thank you..


----------



## DomRicco (Apr 7, 2006)

A good person to message would be M.M. Rempen. He's almost done with his first year there. When I was researching schools my understanding was that they only called people they were really interested in for a phone interview. So I could at least say you are at the last step in their admissions process!


----------

